# Anahuac Texas Lawn Journal



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

New to this forum and have already learned so much. This will be my first lawn I've done, my previous houses just had fields of weeds I'd mow down.

We bought a lot and built in Anahuac Texas and moved here in November. The soil is hard clay/muck and it backs to the Bayou. I'm about a week out from ordering sod and I still have not made a decision. All the houses here are St Augustine, but I've always disliked it since moving down to the south from Washington state. I don't like how tall it needs to cut and how rough /straw like it is. For a while I thought I'd go with a fine bladed Zoysia or Bermuda as those are the looks I prefer. However, due to my busy schedule and the shade in the back of the lot, I'm back to considering going with Palmetto St Augustine. Most likely that or Jamur Zoysia. We have little kids that will be playing on it, and will likely get a big dog again someday. We also live next to the Coast so salt is is factor.. I will be rotary mowing and it would be hardntp do 2-3x a week and keep up with it. I originally thought I'd get something I could reel mow but I don't think that's realistic anymore (I'm gone 15hr days for a week at a time). Getting grass back into the trees will make the yard much more usable and bigger... I'm hoping Jamur can be the happy medium, be tough, and be nicer than St Aug but I've still never seen it in person. Every place I call that days they carry it then say that they never get asked for it so their not sure they can get it. The only place I've found is a sod farm with bad Google reviews saying they are crooks and deliver yellow sod etc etc. Anyways here my progress transforming my backyard! Here's how it started out:


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

A couple pictures of the Bayou in the back. 10ft deep full of catfish, bass, crappie, gar and alligators.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Moved in November and immediately threw some Rye annual down to cover some of the yard, otherwise it's un-walkable. The yard was always soaked, the whole area has pour drainage. Pool construction started in December and I slowly started clearing brush.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Used all the dirt from the pool dig to build up the low spots in the yard.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Pool is almost complete and started Glyphosate to kill everything off. The rest of the brush was cut down. Once the yard was killed off I raked as much as I could but got lazy (I have a newborn and a toddler and a stressed wife). After some debate I decided to till the yard. The clear had gotten so packed it was like concrete. I knew I'd be bringing in lots of topsoil over the top and figured the benefits outweighed the risks.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Had 48 yards of topsoil brought in. They were able to back around the house thankfully. Although it destroyed the sideyard and cracked the sidewalk... felt great to have really good soil sitting there waiting to get spread.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

This afternoon finished grading the property with the new soil. The goal is to have the high spot in the center, and everything camber to the property lines. The property lines are supposed to flow water forward to the street or back to the Bayou.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Next I will fine tune it by hand with a rake, and try to pick up and stones and sticks I come across. I have Humichar for the soil, figured now is the only time to get something under the sod. Should I till it in? I will be getting a roller and will do a final roll and then rake before laying sod. What else would you guys do to the soil first?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Great work and sweet property! Following along to see your progress.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Picked up 3,600 sq ft of Jamur Zoysia today. The farms delivery driver quit, so I had to rent a 26' Uhaul and make 2 trips. It's turning out great, but I'm very disappointed with the sod. It's full of weeds, all different thicknesses, full of thatch, lots of pieces dry and crumbling apart. The problem with Jamur is that's the only place I've found that has it. I really want to find another option, but don't think I could get away with switching varieties halfway through. I wish I would of gotten less and stopped at the tree line, then went with Bermuda or something.

Overall though very excited to see green back there, and feel like I got run over by the uhaul...


----------



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

So exciting to see it come together, but man that sounds like a ton of work. Nice job today!


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

DallasZoysia said:


> So exciting to see it come together, but man that sounds like a ton of work. Nice job today!


Thanks! Seeing what the rain will do and then hoping to get the rest in a few days. Am I crazy to want to switch varieties at this point? You have Palisades, do you think it would be that noticeable? Palisades I could get delivered and from a reputable company... some of the pieces I laid looked to be 80% Bermuda!


----------



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, my Palisades gets installed this week so I can't speak to it really!

If I was in your shoes I think I would fight like hell to have the same variety across the entire yard. Each variety is different from what I've read and I'd want to learn how to care for that specific cultivar in depth.

Stay the course man! Very excited to see how this turns out.

PS - Are you caring for the pool yourself as well? I'm a big fan of troublefreepool.com if you're interested.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

DallasZoysia said:


> PS - Are you caring for the pool yourself as well? I'm a big fan of troublefreepool.com if you're interested.


I am, and have 0 experience owning a pool. However I'm DIY to a fault... I was considering splurging and getting a dolphin (looking at the Dolphin sigma or premiere). Thanks for the site! Definitely very interested... I'm a perfectionist and I want that pool flawless!


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Laid down Bifen IT and Eagle 20EW this afternoon. Stopped water late this morning as a heavy rain storm that will last days should hit overnight. Put those down as a preventative, especially with it being such a wet shady area.

Still pretty disappointed about the weeds. I'm assuming it's Bermuda but not positive, I'm not good at identifying. But there's a very dark fine blade grass that consumes large portions. Also some sort of wide leaf grass. Trying hard to find a supplier for Jamur but getting nowhere.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Day 3 after install and grass is still green! Haven't watered yesterday or today as it's been raining constantly and the yard is drenched. Hoping it dries out a bit this afternoon as we are due 1" of rain tomorrow.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Finally got around to laying the rest of the sod (almost). Came up about a half pallet short. It's been tough finding a couple dry days for the farms to cut sod to coincide with me being off work. Hope to get the final pieces laid this week after this next set of thunderstorms. I'm pretty disappointed in the quality of the sod, but once I started with this variety I chose not to switch it up. Wish I had just started with Palisades from a reputable source. However, the back half of the yard is looking really great. Most of the pieces are well rooted and it has really greened up. I can't wait for these dry, stressed pieces I laid to do the same.

Tomorrow I will put down Heritage G, Eagle 20ew, bifen IT.


----------



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow! Great looking green in the back. Thanks for the update - this rain in Texas has been crazy!


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

DallasZoysia said:


> Wow! Great looking green in the back. Thanks for the update - this rain in Texas has been crazy!


Thanks man! Looking forward to seeing how your Palisades turns out.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Sod in the back seems well rooted and has been growing. Its over 3.5" in some places so I decided to give it it's first mow (laid it 15 days ago). I didn't want to end up getting stuck with too high of a HOC for the season. I'm somewhat regretting it as I scalped it in some places. Definitely looked better pre mow... cut it to 2.5" but the lawn will need some leveling next year... the inconsistent mix of various topsoil with the heavy clay has led to various areas settling more than others. It was a bumpy mow...

The rest of the old sod (2 week old) I cut out the rest of the Dallisgrass. On the new sod (2 days old) I applied eagle 20ew, RGS, Befin. I will apply Heritage G before our next rain in a couple days. I'm tempted to fertilize it, but the sod farm warns nothing on it for 6 weeks, who knows what the farm already has on it. It's just looking very sad... I'm very anxious for it to root and grow so I know I didn't kill it...


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow, what a big project. It's looking good. What was it that drew you to that variety?


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Ben S said:


> Wow, what a big project. It's looking good. What was it that drew you to that variety?


I changed my mind everyday and jamur happens the be the day I ordered the sod haha. I prefer fine bladed so was looking at zorro or zeon. Then looked a lot at Bermuda's. Ended up deciding based on light meters that I would look back at Zoysias again. Having some lawn on the woods was more important to me. Jamur seemed to have less thatch issues, really shade tolerant and good recovery from wear. Also the color was a dark blue green which I prefer over a light lime green. Not sure yet if I made the right decision...


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Finally landed the last pallet. Exhausted and ready to watch everything get rooted!!


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

SoutheastTXZoysia said:


> I changed my mind everyday and jamur happens the be the day I ordered the sod haha.


Haha, sounds familiar. Well it looks good so far. I'll be following and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

The newest portion of the yard is already shooting roots. Pulled one piece back and the roots were about 1.5" long. Watered this morning but that's probably it for a while, should get constant heavy rain for days now.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Excellent photos. Thanks for sharing your progress! Once the sod gets established, it's going to look amazing.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Tide said:


> Excellent photos. Thanks for sharing your progress! Once the sod gets established, it's going to look amazing.


Thanks! Hopefully this can provide some more information on Jamur as well, as there's not a lot on here for that. Next priority is hedging along the fence lines and some additional flowering bushes. It's unsightly that all of my pictures contain that shipping container... I'm trying to find a way to politely offer to paint it a dull brown or grey so that it doesn't stand out so much...


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

SoutheastTXZoysia said:


> Tide said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent photos. Thanks for sharing your progress! Once the sod gets established, it's going to look amazing.
> ...


Yeah, the shipping container is kind of a blemish on a nice outdoor area. You might consider planting some tall bushes or thick vegetation of some kind to hide it.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Tide said:


> SoutheastTXZoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Tide said:
> ...


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Finally started mowing. I originally took the back half (laid first) down to 2" and it was pretty brown in lots of areas, but it greened up quickly. I bumped the mower down to 1.25". Was hoping to "reset the cutting height" to where I can maintain at 2" for the rest of the year. I'm hoping I didn't go to far. I'm going to put my first fertilizer app and water tomorrow and pray for the best... The front portion of lawn I cut at 2". I'll see how the back rebounds and then do the same thing, or not.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

We've had a ton of rain again, but was able to get down 16-4-8 shortly after this cut before the rain hit. I was very anxious to see if I destroyed my new lawn or not... It's been looking pretty great! Really greened up and ready for me to maintain at 2" once it dries out enough to cut.


----------



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

Wow! Love the update, what a drastic change!


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Feeling good about progress. This weekend will be 30 days post laying the last of the sod. Lots of weeds starting to creep in but trying not to worry too much yet about that.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@SoutheastTXZoysia , I have a neighbor with Zoysia. It always seem 'bumpy' when it grows, even though the underlying soil is flat. I'm seeing that in your pics.

Is this just the way Zoysia works? I'm running St Aug and it seems to grow fairly 'flat and consistent'.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Mine is actually legitimately bumpy. The soil was flat, but the sod had various thicknesses. Also, there's a lot of topsoil on top of tilled clay, and with all the storms it has settled more or less in different areas. I will need lots of leveling. I also have some areas that are growing thicker and faster than others. Eventually when it's been leveling and I'm mowing at half this height it won't be clumpy. I think some zoysia looks that way because it can be slow growing, and if you aren't mowing regularly.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

So, how's it looking now?


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Tide said:


> So, how's it looking now?


I'm going to take some pictures tomorrow, but after tonight's mow I think I see signs of fungus. Some leaves have a chalky white tip, and maybe some grey leaf spot too. Some areas were a lot slower to green up after resetting the HOC, some haven't greened up at all but they are in spots that likely don't get enough light. I've done 1 app of Eagle 20ew and Heritage G when I laid the sod. Was going to hit it again with those 2 tomorrow. Also generally have areas that are dark green and others are lime green, kinda splotchy. Am hoping/assuming it's just due to an uneven fertilizer app.

My battery backpack sprayer arrived yesterday finally so want to start practicing. I have my daughters 2yr old pool/backyard bday party July 10 so thats a big goal for the lawn. Want to get good enough spraying to hit it with iron beforehand to get it to a dark green pop. Not sure yet how far in advance of an event to spray that, and what else I should do.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Spread Heritage G this morning, will spray Eagle 20ew and Bifen IT this evening. Here's some pictures of how the lawn looks this afternoon. I'm not really sure why some areas are splotchy lime green. 3


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

It does look like you're having some fungus issues. If you're certain the sod has rooted well, you may want to consider reducing your watering to give it more time to dry out the fungus. Some of the lime-green coloration you're seeing should go away as the sod gets more and more established. I think it's just sensitive right now since it hasn't been in the ground for a full season yet.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Tide said:


> It does look like you're having some fungus issues. If you're certain the sod has rooted well, you may want to consider reducing your watering to give it more time to dry out the fungus.


I think I need to start backing off and see how it does, as you said.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Posting some pictures because the yard looked great 2 days after mowing and with a storm coming...


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

Awesome!! You've been patient and diligently working to bring out this lawn's potential. I'm happy to see these results.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Tide said:


> Awesome!! You've been patient and diligently working to bring out this lawn's potential. I'm happy to see these results.


Thanks Tide!


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Did an app of Eagle 20ew, Bifen and Demon last week for mosquitos/ants/fungus. Then spot sprayed certainty/celsius on weeds and sedge. We will see how that turns out. I'm not sure if there's a bunch of dallisgrass or if it's something else. I had previously reset the HOC in the back half (sod is older) but didn't do the front. Last night I did the front half down to 1.25" I'm very eager to start leveling next year. I'll bump up and maintain at 2". I don't want to cut this high but may even do 2.5". We have a big party on July 10 that I'm trying to get it ready for and want q solid, lush dark blue pop. Received my battery backpack spray and tee jet nozzles and have been practicing. Will likely spray iron before the party, does anyone know how far in advance to spray it for the color to fully come in? Below are pictures last night after taking down to 1.25.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

I would spray the iron about a week beforehand.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Well the lawn has so far survived the daughters birthday party. I was very worried that the water slide would burn the grass but so far so good. Other than weeds, and needing to be leveled I'm pretty satisfied. Had 50+ people on my lawn on Saturday, got lots of comments as everyone around here has St Augustine.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow, your new house, lawn and pool all look fantastic!!! Great job!! I think the grass is looking great! Makes me wonder how it would look reel mowed at .5" tall &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Txmx583 said:


> Makes me wonder how it would look reel mowed at .5" tall 🔥🔥🔥


Thanks a lot! And I wonder that too... Hopefully I'll get to find out in a year or 2.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Spot sprayed celcius and certainty. Have some nutsedge scattered through out and then some sort of grassy weed which is very persistent. We'll see how this round does. Zoysia has recovered great from the party, I am surprised. I also sprayed Bifen, Demon Max and chelated iron a few days ago. I'm still perplexed about how splotchy my color is. Lots of areas which blotchy lime green patches. Hopefully it's not a fungus issue and maybe just stress, or it's my inadequacy I'm spraying apps. Just need to get through this first year healthy...


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia (Apr 10, 2021)

Sign of disease got a lot worse over the last couple of weeks, I hadn't really noticed as we've all been sick ourselves in the house. I should of taken pictures but I cut it to 2" and then applied Cleary 3336, eagle 20ew and Bifen on 8/4. Watered on 8/5. Just took some pictures now and it's looking a lot better. We'll see how it progresses. I'm trying to quit caring about weeds for the rest of the season but it's tough. I think I may have over applied certainty/celsius and it's stressed a bunch of areas. My lawn is severely in need of leveling and I'm reminded everytime I'm out there. I'm trying to hold off until spring. I plan on doing a scalp and level early in spring. I'd love to aerate as well.


----------

